# How do I replace the rear speaker '01 Altima



## njdre80 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have an 2001 Atlima SE, one of my rear speakers is busted and I figured I would replace both rear speakers. I have no idea how to do this or know anything about audio or systems. So I really need some help if someone is willing to offer it. 

I noticed in the trunk that the speaker is showing but is screwed in from the other side (inside of the car) I tried to open the back panel behind the seats that meets at the rear windsheild. I got about 8 or so of the plastic screw things off. But cant seem to get the panel off because of the seats on the sides. I didnt continue because i didnt want to break anything. Any idea how I can do this??? 

Also what size are those speakers that I need to replace and what are some decent ones to get. Again I really know nothing about this stuff, the most I ever did on my car was change headlight and taillights. Should I just get it done? Any idea on labor costs and where to do it?

Please help

Thanks


dre 
[email protected]


----------



## NismoSentra13 (Mar 3, 2004)

njdre80 said:


> I have an 2001 Atlima SE, one of my rear speakers is busted and I figured I would replace both rear speakers. I have no idea how to do this or know anything about audio or systems. So I really need some help if someone is willing to offer it.
> 
> I noticed in the trunk that the speaker is showing but is screwed in from the other side (inside of the car) I tried to open the back panel behind the seats that meets at the rear windsheild. I got about 8 or so of the plastic screw things off. But cant seem to get the panel off because of the seats on the sides. I didnt continue because i didnt want to break anything. Any idea how I can do this???
> 
> ...


If you have the bose system then the 6x9's are behind the seat...and i'm talkin about right behind the seat. Bring the back of the seat down and you should be right there.


----------



## snooddq (May 17, 2007)

I have the same problem w/ my GXE. Got farther than the first guy...got my rear seats off and out of the way. STILL can't get back panel off to access speakers because of plastic side panel lining the rear window. HELP!


----------

